# New Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Just got back from fishing the New River in Pembroke VA with raft guide Duncan McGrath. Spent two long days on the river with many red eyes and smallish smallies. But to my credit I did manage one LGMouth also. YEA for me.. The fish did not take topwater as we had hoped. But we did have some really cool hits on subsurface flies. Many followers by 4lb plus smallies and one muskie. 
The river is not your typical river as it is wide and fast. A perfect wading river with many contours that would allow you to wade to many deep holes. Clear water unless they open the hyrdro dam gates south upriver.. YES it sounds strange to say that. 
At one point on Saturday it looked like a coral reef with green , brown, reddish and pink bottom. 
I think the Muskie fishing would be fantastic there as we spotted well over a dozen of those monsters swimming away from the raft. 
Here are some pics of the area and the fish Andy and I got into. 


















































I had a great time fishing all code and my arm does not hurt much. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

looks fun, good job


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## rc4 (Apr 26, 2007)

nice pics,grew up fishing the new river in hinton west virginia,very dangerous old river to wade in unless you know it well!!


----------

